# Start of First Buckle Series This Sunday



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

OH and I love my new tail  We are going to add a little white in it so that it looks a little more natural. I need to talk horse shows with someone!! :-x


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> OH and I love my new tail  We are going to add a little white in it so that it looks a little more natural. I need to talk horse shows with someone!! :-x


do you have a pic of him sporting his new tail??? Im really glad that I only need natural black for both my girls... way cheaper!!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just getting into actual showing, and I was amazed at how expensive tails actually are  

So is English trail the same as western trail just..English? 
I've never seen it done English, so excuse me if I sound dumb lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> do you have a pic of him sporting his new tail??? Im really glad that I only need natural black for both my girls... way cheaper!!!!


My camera hates me at the moment and wont let me up-load the pics I did take so we are taking it in tomorrow so that it will be ready by Sunday.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I'm just getting into actual showing, and I was amazed at how expensive tails actually are
> 
> So is English trail the same as western trail just..English?
> I've never seen it done English, so excuse me if I sound dumb lol


lol you don't sound dumb I made a face similar to this >>> :shock::? when I first heard "English Trail" :lol: yep it't the same. The only difference is where the western horse "jogs" we might sit the trot or post depending on what the judge wants.


----------

